# Looking for a homesteading female. Are they real??



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

I hear that there is still a few somewhat attractive women who enjoy homesteading and the outdoors with good old fashioned (kinda) values that would enjoy a man with some property in the woods and an income and that I can find em here. Is this true? Lol


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

There are some real prizes up in hurr, along with some maniacs who will ruin everything. Get comfy, check your gun at the door, and roll the dice, mang. Be sweet. We appreciate the ST ladies being treated like that.
Welcome, BTW.


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

So your answer would be yes? Thanks


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

he he he he he he he he he lol.
That being said, Ill give ya some helpful hints.
PICTURES are a great help hopfully.
Talk alot about your homesteading/gardening/farming experiences so they have a idea of your experience in that area, and what your goals are.
DONT BE IN A HURRY. Here its like the Bible when it says (A year is like a day)
Dont get pushy, dont get hopful, dont get expectant. Bide your time.
AND, like Nick says, BE RESPECTFUL. ALOT of us are friends in here. Some have been so for years. Good luck

PS, Telling your age is expected, somewhere likely about the time you post some pics.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

No.
Do everything Bill says not to do.
Pushy, demanding, and expectant are all good, but it's all in the delivery....the delivery is key. It's like pie. You can bake it and feed it to her during a romantic picnic, or run up and bust it over her head. It's still pie, but the result ain't the same. DELIVERY.
I have had positive results here, so listen up, aaight?
Some of these women are excruciatingly smart, far smarter than we are. Do not ever, ever, ever try to win an argument. Even if you win, you still lost.
Get drunk, get in a barfight, go to jail, and then get home real fast so's you can feed the dog and water the dang tomaters. They dig that, even if they say they don't, and I can boast a staunch record of success here.
Be awesome, but accentuate whatever giant personal flaw it is you're totin'. Every woman loves a sick puppy to raise.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

FBB be respectful? Yeah and don't speak about women body parts like a 10 year old. Don't post child like stories of seeing women's "girls" and don't drool on the computer keyboard when a post has the word skirt in it. Take it from us it may be amusing to you but women don't find it funny OR cute.

That said welcome to the forum and if you really are nice and respectful you will fit in well. One more hint. You need to continue to post and tell more about yourself. This place tends to be like the bar Cheers where everyone knows your screen name and we all get along and don't get along at times.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome to ST. I suggest following the monthly homesteading singles threads. There's lots of pics and homesteading news and it's a good view into peoples lives.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Pinetop Hunting said:


> I hear that there is still a few somewhat attractive women who enjoy homesteading and the outdoors with good old fashioned (kinda) values that would enjoy a man with some property in the woods and an income and that I can find em here. Is this true? Lol


Sometimes its true. Our board here is not exactly a dating site just more of a discussion site as folks discuss theirs and others life questioning topics.

Usually about once to maybe three times a year m a couple posters here tend to decide to communicate off the public board or maybe a safe public meeting. 

Later some of them will share with the rest how well their meetings went. Sometimes folks come back and tell us they coupled up for a try at married happiness.

None ever come here and find a prepackaged off the shelf internet style mail order spouse just sometimes months or years of cyber conversation lead to real life chances_____not bad for a casual atmosphere at no cost besides a little time spent posting in a few conversations and sharing qualities both good and bad with the group that may hold a chance for a real life venture and possible life path change.

As others have said, welcome to The Singletree. Hang out in its shade as you discuss your life plans and issues or those of others. regardless of the outcome you will take something away to help you in figuring what to do in your life path as the next step or help others in their path. It's all good if you just let things move at their own pace not forcing anything____just like real life because it is a cyber introduction to some of the real life options you have to choose from in your life path journey.

Enjoy your time with us and keep the first rule of HT host site in mind of "be nice" as described in the site FAQ page as you discuss with others , many facing the same things you are only from their perspective.

If you have any questions just ask on board or contact Terri or I. If you go over site content or conduct limits Terri , I or some of the other members will let you know.

That's about all there is about this message board for singles with a homesteading taste but not a dating site that some do find dates and marriages from. Not bad for a laid back and casual place with no money down or monthly subscription fee


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I met my partner here on HT, so yes it's possible! Good luck to you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

Boy, they gonna eat you alive and spit out everything but the liver and heart. Be especially careful of any user who signs off as "liver eating mama".


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It will be easier if you meet people who live in your own state. The commute can be a killer!

Then again, I THINK there are people here from every state in the union. Maybe. 

Happy hunting! 

And, in the mean time, this is a very good place to just TALK!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

zong said:


> Boy, they gonna eat you alive and spit out everything but the liver and heart. Be especially careful of any user who signs off as "liver eating mama".


But, but liver is so good with fava beans and Chianti. LOL


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

It appears nobody is busting out the 3 gallons of vinegar this time. Nice for a change.

I agree with SwampMan except for his last statement. Some of us are experienced enough at life and homesteading to know it is cheaper, easier and less time consuming to kill sick puppies rather than raise them. They don't get a chance to eat chicken or pee on the furniture.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Some of us are experienced enough at life and homesteading to know it is cheaper, easier and less time consuming to kill sick puppies rather than raise them. They don't get a chance to eat chicken or pee on the furniture. Oh Laura this cracked me up... Just what I needed this morning.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

Well I'm a reformed sick puppy rescuer....but learned which ones are worth saving and which ones aren't


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

skeeter said:


> Well I'm a reformed sick puppy rescuer....but learned which ones are worth saving and which ones aren't


 I've had healthy fit Farm Dogs wander into my place Ready to Work who didn't need anything more than a few ticks pulled, a good worming and sometimes a thorn pulled from a paw. Checking their backgrounds, these Aussies, American Farm Collies, and Border Collies came from places where their particular talents were not understood nor appreciated. They were part of my family the rest of their lives and served us well. I trust this is true of men as well.

As far as healing the sick? Only those who choose healing.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome. Yes, there are a few good looking homestead lovin women out there....just a few!!! Once you find one dont let her go....we are a rare breed!!! (kinda jokin but it really is the truth!) Just be a gentleman and let the ladies know more about you. Post some pics of yourself and your homestead. Be nice. Have fun and maybe make a few friends along the way. Did l say gentleman yet??


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

PS Dont come across as a sick puppy if you are looking for a confident, capable woman. We dont have the time or the desire to raise you. We prefer them already men.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

We true farm and homestead women sit around in our knitting circles and quilting bees discussing the best methods of killing sick puppies and kittens and the occasional sneaky rat.

We also swap unicorn recipes.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Laura said:


> I've had healthy fit Farm Dogs wander into my place Ready to Work who didn't need anything more than a few ticks pulled, a good worming and sometimes a thorn pulled from a paw. Checking their backgrounds, these Aussies, American Farm Collies, and Border Collies came from places where their particular talents were not understood nor appreciated. They were part of my family the rest of their lives and served us well. I trust this is true of men as well.
> 
> As far as healing the sick? Only those who choose healing.


 
for the record I'm an embrace the dingo kinda grrl! awwwoooooooo!


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Laura said:


> It appears nobody is busting out the 3 gallons of vinegar this time. Nice for a change.
> 
> I agree with SwampMan except for his last statement. Some of us are experienced enough at life and homesteading to know it is cheaper, easier and less time consuming to kill sick puppies rather than raise them. They don't get a chance to eat chicken or pee on the furniture.


I almost NEVER pee on the furniture.


----------



## Zorro_Bones (Nov 1, 2005)

Best advice I'll give, is keep your head low and post when you can post with no regrets, but remember Kris Kristofferson and Janis Joplin's advice: Freedom is another word for nothing left to lose. Now I gotta go dig a hole to hide in because I opened my mouth again.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey Swampy! Love the polite thug concept! Open the door for me but smack my butt when l walk through. Very nice!!!


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Also keep in mind many of us already have our homesteads up and running just like we want so would be reluctant to chuck it all to move to your place!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

No need to chuck one place, keep one place for trying new stuff and keep one for solid production. If things don't work out no ones homeless. My place is an experiment kinda place, not big but large enough to try stuff and still look like a nice. I'm learning about some solar, wind, and gardening stuff, its all manageable by myself with a full time job and a half. I'm able to provide about half my food here.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Welcome...i feel this singles place is mainly a site to learn or give advice if some one is asking about homesteading/country living alone..AND..if ya happen to meet someone special along the way,then all the better if things work out...but like someone said-it sucks to commute if in a long distance relationship~~!!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

With respect to the long distance thing. Here's my take, yes it's not as convenient as an instant at your beckon call kinda relationship. However, if the relationship is not worth driving and pursuing then its not worth being in. The drive is only until things progress to the point of something more permanent. Look at it as a kind of a filter, to filter out all the pointless quick kind of relationships. You know the kind with fireworks that last about as long as a sparkler. I'm too old for sparklers and quickies. (honestly though i still like the old fashioned 2ft long sparklers that last about 5 minutes and came in different colors!!!) 

Nowadays, the drive can be accompanied with a cell call that preludes to well planned evening out, or in... I'd do about anything for the real deal, as i've had the not real thing too many times.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm late to the welcoming party, but welcome from Ky too!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Pinetop. As you'll find, us folk here enjoy reading and some of us read all the posts new people make. And sometimes that can take us some time. So.....I have a few questions after reading your posts.

Are you looking for someone to join you and your wife? Are all three of us expected to share a bed? If so, I have some rules and requirements.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

What??? He is married? Do you know him, WN???


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I just saw the wife post.....very interesting. Good work, WN. Now l am curious as to whether or not he will return to explain.....hmmmmmmm. Currently married, separated, or maybe just looking for a little extra on the side???


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

[YOUTUBE]8DdeLUA0Fms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

She already knows wassup. Don't get y'all's panties all in a gossipy busy body wad. Lol


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

haha. Well you took that rather well, Pinetop. hmmmmmm

Frankly, I was interested in this three in the bed thing...but then again on the board we all know I'm one of "those"....whatever that means.


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

Lmao girl u crazy.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

crazy generous


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

Lmao.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

WhyNot said:


> Welcome to the forum, Pinetop. As you'll find, us folk here enjoy reading and some of us read all the posts new people make. And sometimes that can take us some time. So.....I have a few questions after reading your posts.
> 
> Are you looking for someone to join you and your wife? Are all three of us expected to share a bed? If so, I have some rules and requirements.


Good catch, WhyNot!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't wear panties so can't do the whole "wad" thing.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Is your wife looking for an attractive homesteading woman, too or is this your thing?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

When you refer to the "one of those" comment, do you mean when someone has to ask if a person is gay or straight or whether they are a woman or a man?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

shanzone2001 said:


> When you refer to the "one of those" comment, do you mean when someone has to ask if a person is gay or straight or whether they are a woman or a man?


No, not at all.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I was looking through the pantry trying to decide which kind of vinegar to bust out. I think we may want to pull out the lutefisk recipe instead.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Laura said:


> I was looking through the pantry trying to decide which kind of vinegar to bust out. I think we may want to pull out the lutefisk recipe instead.


Lutefisk? Isn't that made with LYE?


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

nehimama said:


> Lutefisk? Isn't that made with LYE?


 Some recipes use a bit of lye. Saponified preserved fish is very tasty to Lutherans of the North.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow ! One in the hen house and still out crowing !


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

zong said:


> Boy, they gonna eat you alive and spit out everything but the liver and heart. Be especially careful of any user who signs off as "liver eating mama".



zong called it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As Howard Wolowitz told Penny when she met a guy who was worse than she thought Howard was. . Im looking better and better .


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Pinetop Hunting said:


> She already knows wassup. Don't get y'all's panties all in a gossipy busy body wad. Lol


So wassup?...you looking for a replacement batter, or a harem?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WhyNot said:


> No, not at all.


Well, I am wondering if the OP really is a man or just a troll......


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm feeling much better after a rather unpleasant 5 days of eliminating unpleasant things from my life and into the local waste treatment facilities, and, I kid you not, I just yesterday bought fresh popcorn kernels!! This might get good.  :buds:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Wasn't there something said earlier about culling the sick puppies. For some reason that statement or something similar is coming to mind right now.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I like sick puppies...:nana:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Fowler said:


> I like sick puppies...:nana:


Go for it girlfriend. rincess: Ain't nothin but a hound dog.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

But what if the hound dog has a pit bull for a wife????


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

They could be the 101 Dalmatians, lol. 

Yeah, bout that pit bull, ya'll might need to sort that out before hand.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

cindilu said:


> Go for it girlfriend. rincess: Ain't nothin but a hound dog.


 
sick puppy hater........ :icecream:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

DrAAAma queens the both of ya.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I can't stand the way you say that word...it doesn't sound as bad the way you spell it!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> I can't stand the way you say that word...it doesn't sound as bad the way you spell it!!!


Call me and I'll whisper it to ya...LOL


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

OK!!! But you really are a woman, right? These days you never know!!! =)


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Pinetop says hes too old for a quickie. Don't know HOW old that is. I could use a quickie LOL.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

He's not that old. Or so he says. He says a lot of things. Time will tell. What do I think so far? He messed it up without being forthright honest. Won't be the same after that. Ever. So it's doomed.

Not getting married like I thought I was 24 hours ago


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I hereby rescind my welcome.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

WhyNot said:


> He's not that old. Or so he says. He says a lot of things. Time will tell. What do I think so far? He messed it up without being forthright honest. Won't be the same after that. Ever. So it's doomed.
> 
> Not getting married like I thought I was 24 hours ago


Considering the man is married already it would hard to be getting hitched to this one unless he divorces his current wife which would make you the rebound. Yep, ain't nothin but a Hound dog.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Does he know Zong???


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

What just happened?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

It's hard to tell.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Glad I'm not the only one that is wondering.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Try to keep up please.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I think I understand now, it's that time continuum thing :goodjob:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed this or just me, but is Singletree starting to take on the form of a dating site?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

looks the same to me. Is there a "who loves me" section now or something?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh I see what you mean now Cindilu. No idea what is going on here but I forgot about my actual date site thing until you said that...so decided to go look at it. LMAO...I think someone decided to run a marketing campaign on me...but put it out in the wrong state. HAHA


----------

